# selling my rub



## 357mag (Mar 11, 2019)

I made a rub that I us on my meat that is good, I get lots of compliments on it. How do I go about marketing it? Jeff seems to b successful selling his rub.


----------



## bvbull200 (Mar 11, 2019)

Depends on what your aspirations are.  I started off with little craft fairs and trade shows where I could sell it in a little mason jar and didn't need anything fancy as far as prep, labeling, etc. is concerned.

Once taking it commercial, however, it required* a little more effort.  GSN (UPC) registration, trademarking, nutritional information, labels, professional packaging, FDA approval, etc.  

What I do is VERY small time for the moment, but if you want to have any discussions, you are more than welcome to PM me and I can share my experiences. 

*I say required, but not everything was necessarily legally required.  Professional packaging, FDA approval, GSN registration and such add legitimacy if you're trying to get on store shelves and run it like a true business.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 11, 2019)

bvbull200, you are totally correct!  I must post this to protect SMF:

"
First, contact your friendly local Federal Meat Inspection Office for any and all advice on regulations concerning your commercial endeavor. This website does not portend to be any authority whatsoever on State/Federal regulations; it is strictly a site for smoking enthusiasts and amateur endeavors sharing ideas, tips, recipes and 'how-to's of smoking meats for personal enjoyment.
Second, find out, through them, what requirements are for commercial equipment, specifications, operation, procedures, etc.
Third, what regulations are necessary for the meats chosen to cook outdoors or in an inspected kitchen or facility - do they have to have a Federal Grading Stamp on them like USDA Select, Choice, Prime, or is No Roll acceptable? These are all rules and regulations that must be met and adhered to.
Thank you for giving us the opportunity to read and learn about your quest and accomplishments! The above has to be stated to avoid our website in being complicit with advice on commercial operation endeavors."


----------

